# Apache+Tomcat performanter als Tomcat allein ?



## xrax (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Tomcat laufen der XMLs empfängt und versendet. Derzeit kommen bis ca. 1 GB bei ca. 500 Files die Stunde.
Dem Job macht ein darauf installiertes JAVA-Servlet.

Jetzt steht eine starker Anstieg des Traffics an und ich weis nicht ob ich an dem Tomcat was machen muss.

Ich weis noch von früher das ein Apache + "eingebetteten" Tomcat verwendet wurde. 
Macht das überhaupt Sinn ? Ists besser bei Bedarf zwei Server zu nehmen und die Last dann zu verteilen ?

Beste Grüße
xrax


----------

